# Wowo's 35% off



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

No idea if anyone else has seen or not but Wowo's have a sale on at the moment to celebrate their birthday. Been holding off getting some of the v3 crystal sealant until my v2 was finished. With only 50 ml left roughly & this sale, couldn't resist! Essentially got the p&p for nothing, worked out at £18 which isn't bad at all if it's as much of an improvement over v2 as fraser says 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

wow thanks dude, got some show stopper and shampoo on the way


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Sick! Is this with a code or just normal? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

crxftyyy said:


> Sick! Is this with a code or just normal?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Code BIRTHDAY :thumb:


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Flat rate shipping to Ireland £45? I think I'll pass this time thanks


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nearly bit but I'm loathed to pay nigh on £6 delivery here in the UK when the max should be £3.10.

I've got plenty of sealants etc...but wanted to try this but the delivery charge, even with the discount was a joke imo.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Nearly bit but I'm loathed to pay nigh on £6 delivery here in the UK when the max should be £3.10.
> 
> I've got plenty of sealants etc...but wanted to try this but the delivery charge, even with the discount was a joke imo.


I'd pay 6 haha. Next best thing was NI delivery and even that was £15. I know delivery costs have risen slightly (we dispatch alot all round the world at work) but £45? That will cover over 3 boxes to anywhere in Europe with the couriers that we use


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Flat rate shipping to Ireland £45? I think I'll pass this time thanks


Same buddy........shame


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Brian! :thumb:

My son has been after some Show Stopper for a while now so I might as well order that and some more stuff for me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd be more than £5.76 driving along to his factory & back to pick some up so doesn't bother me. That postage to Ireland is crazy though! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Kind of evens out the discount, still a smidge over 20 quid for show stopper and retailers shampoo aint bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> No idea if anyone else has seen or not but Wowo's have a sale on at the moment to celebrate their birthday. Been holding off getting some of the v3 crystal sealant until my v2 was finished. With only 50 ml left roughly & this sale, couldn't resist! Essentially got the p&p for nothing, worked out at £18 which isn't bad at all if it's as much of an improvement over v2 as fraser says
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I prefer it to v2, it's easier to use.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, does Crystal Sealant work as a wheel sealant?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AndyQash said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Crystal Sealant work as a wheel sealant?


Yes, a very good one


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Is the new version of the Chrstal Sealant any easier to work with then the previous version?

I have used some of their other products in the past and found them be mediocre for the money, so 35% off is OK but they are too expensive to start with, in my opinion.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Clean and shiny are honouring the 35% discount too 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Yes, a very good one


Cheers fella, just ordered some from CLEAN & SHINY with the same discount, so £16.30 delivered, so will give it a go on the wheels.

Thanks for the heads up once again, Brian :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sicskate said:


> Clean and shiny are honouring the 35% discount too
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


What code do you need to put in?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

lexus-is250 said:


> what code do you need to put in?
> 
> Sent from my sm-a505fn using tapatalk


wowo35


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> wowo35


Nice one

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

lexus-is250 said:


> what code do you need to put in?
> 
> Sent from my sm-a505fn using tapatalk


wowo35


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> wowo35


Thanks fella. Order done, be a shame not to get some more when it's with that kind of discount.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought it was for wo-wo


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I thought it was for wo-wo


No this one is Wowo's

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AndyQash said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Crystal Sealant work as a wheel sealant?


Best on the market.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Best on the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian... looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Try Clean and Shiny, as mentioned yesterday they are doing the offer too.....WOWO35.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheers Brian :thumb:
Will try and order two CC to make it worthwhile.

Must add I completely agree with the earlier comment and stance (is there need to quote ) passing, due to the shipping cost when it's clearly a way to up the the profit with better options for anyone shipping.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Paid £3.95 for shipping, which is completely offset by the 35% discount.

Just wish I had added some Dr Leather wipes and some Gyeon Iron to the order.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Best on the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Brian that's a bold statement , is this in respect against other spray sealants? Or all wheel Sealants, and is it based on extensive testing or personal opinion.

The reason I ask I used to see this said on here all the time years ago and many bought into hype me included.

I need some new wheel sealant for the merc Matt black wheels and Gyeon Rim did very well, last motor was DLUX again great on wheels and callipers as heat resistant.

So has this sealant got heat resistant propties? As it may well be an option for quicker than ceramics and easier, thanks Derek


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Derekh929 said:


> Brian that's a bold statement , is this in respect against other spray sealants? Or all wheel Sealants, and is it based on extensive testing or personal opinion.
> 
> The reason I ask I used to see this said on here all the time years ago and many bought into hype me included.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek, yes this is in regards to other sealants only. Obviously coatings are on another level entirely but from all the wheel sealants I've tried & the claims/real world results I've seen of the ones I haven't, none of them come close to the performance of CS.

I've tested it real world, a single spray & wipe application did 7 months at 300 miles per week including the scottish winter for me, it wasn't completely done at that point either. I've no idea if it is heat resistant or not but FK1000p claims heat resistance & CS blows that out the water for durability on both alloys & paintwork. It will never be a substitute for a full blown ceramic but for anyone not wanting to go down the ceramic route just yet this is the next best thing 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent Brian , food for thought here with the amount of work needed to ceramic coat a set of wheels, never tried this route apart from when we had wheel wax from a few companies and I found them failing after a few washes.

How easy is it to use as have used a few spray sealants reload , gyeon cure, and a few others.
I need a replacement for my gyeon cure , I love dripping wet look, artdeshine gel hybrid stuff I got to try from completion left a great finish , but it was a bugger to buff off and so easy to miss a bit and leave high hazy spots.
I see a lot go cosmic I’ve not tried it or some of the newer popular spray coatings I fancy a change something different, but not looking at expensive stuff, thanks Derek


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Derekh929 said:


> Excellent Brian , food for thought here with the amount of work needed to ceramic coat a set of wheels, never tried this route apart from when we had wheel wax from a few companies and I found them failing after a few washes.
> 
> How easy is it to use as have used a few spray sealants reload , gyeon cure, and a few others.
> 
> ...







Shows you how to apply crystal sealant. Even this video is a little more thorough than you need to be tbh. This is v2 which isn't as easy to use as the newest version. I've always found it easy on alloys, can be difficult if spread to far on bodywork though which I think the new version rectifies.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi Brian...would you say the same application method will work for V3, as in spray the entire alloy, work in with a cloth, then buff off with a clean microfiber.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just ordered 2 bottles from clean and shiny along with a bottle of glass cleaner, wheel cleaner, shampoo and snow foam to make it £50.02 delivered:thumb:

Was thinking about doing the whole car in CS next month just before the service but TBH, the HD wax on there is going so well after 4 months (not been used that much I suppose)I might leave it till Octoberish and try it as a winter coat.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Just ordered 2 bottles from clean and shiny along with a bottle of glass cleaner, wheel cleaner, shampoo and snow foam to make it £50.02 delivered:thumb:
> 
> Was thinking about doing the whole car in CS next month just before the service but TBH, the HD wax on there is going so well after 4 months (not been used that much I suppose)I might leave it till Octoberish and try it as a winter coat.


Thinking about it I should have ordered their gloss booster or or qd or whatever would work as a combo or topper following washing if it's on paint.???


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

AndyQash said:


> Hi Brian...would you say the same application method will work for V3, as in spray the entire alloy, work in with a cloth, then buff off with a clean microfiber.


v3 is more forgiving than v2 from what I am told so yes, application on the alloy should be exactly the same.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Brian &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will be able to confirm when I hopefully get to try out v3 next weekend 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> v3 is more forgiving than v2 from what I am told so yes, application on the alloy should be exactly the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I've found the v3 to be slightly easier. Its definitely better on glass than the previous one and on wheels it's just as easy.

On paint I've found that sprayed onto a panel and spread with a microfiber then buffed off was easier than spraying it onto a pad then applying. It's hardly night and day better but like the last one you just had to adjust your technique compared to most sealants.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I've found the v3 to be slightly easier. Its definitely better on glass than the previous one and on wheels it's just as easy.
> 
> On paint I've found that sprayed onto a panel and spread with a microfiber then buffed off was easier than spraying it onto a pad then applying. It's hardly night and day better but like the last one you just had to adjust your technique compared to most sealants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Out of interest, how does it perform on glass? Was looking at getting a ceramic coating but already have some CS v3 on the way so just wondering.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

RT1994 said:


> Out of interest, how does it perform on glass? Was looking at getting a ceramic coating but already have some CS v3 on the way so just wondering.


I've only just put it on the glass on mine. Its similar to the old one in that for the first few uses you seem to get a line down the window where the wiper stops. I drove to Norfolk and back on Saturday in the wet and by the time I got home the line had gone. The performance was as good as other rain repellents I've used.

When I put v2 on my old car the side windows lasted nearly a year and the windscreen was a few months. V3 seems easier to apply on glass than the v2 which I had problems with.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

On an entirely separate note did anyone order anything from Wowo's & did they receive any email confirmation or tracking details? Placed my order on the 5th of June & had no confirmation sent through. Now thinking that's the norm & maybe lost in the post, going to confirm with Fraser.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> On an entirely separate note did anyone order anything from Wowo's & did they receive any email confirmation or tracking details? Placed my order on the 5th of June & had no confirmation sent through. Now thinking that's the norm & maybe lost in the post, going to confirm with Fraser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Exactly the same thing has happened to me dude, I received confirmation of an order but that's it, no shipping details or anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Eturty said:


> Exactly the same thing has happened to me dude, I received confirmation of an order but that's it, no shipping details or anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd, I've not even received a order confirmation & checked my junk just in case. Waiting on Fraser getting back to me.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Checked my junk again & found one from the 5th confirming the order was received. Somehow missed that on first check!

Been 5 working days now so hopefully it's not lost in the post 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Finally got confirmation


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I got the same today and text/email notification from parcel force for delivery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep same here! Received notification via parcel force 24 so hopefully that means it will arrive tomorrow! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Most be snowed under with orders, understandable


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, my order confirmation only arrived today. Was thinking about emailing them but that would be pointless as they don't answer...then I thought about phoning them too but they don't answer the phone either. Pretty crap customer service from what I've seen so far...


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

NickA said:


> Yeah, my order confirmation only arrived today. Was thinking about emailing them but that would be pointless as they don't answer...then I thought about phoning them too but they don't answer the phone either. Pretty crap customer service from what I've seen so far...


Agreed. They don't reply to anything. I was promised replacement kit due to faulty triggerheads two years ago. Still waiting.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I tried most of the products from WoWo's a few years back and they are all pretty average at best.

I even found Contact 121 to last no more than a few weeks and ended up selling it.

Customer service is also poor and the delivery is a shambles.

It don't help that he only buys 500ml bottles to fill up!

Rob


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Arrived today so next day delivery, can't complain although the processing of the order could be quicker! Imagine they are busy though with this sale so possibly bulking up orders & have them collected for shipping all at once.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> I tried most of the products from WoWo's a few years back and they are all pretty average at best.
> 
> I even found Contact 121 to last no more than a few weeks and ended up selling it.
> 
> ...


Think you may have had a bad pot then Rob or something wrong with the application. I used 121 on my partners car, only 2-3 weeks but still beading strong. I know it lasts months from using it on other cars when properly prep'd.

I can't fault the range in all honesty. All are solid products with some real stand out market leaders.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Think you may have had a bad pot then Rob or something wrong with the application. I used 121 on my partners car, only 2-3 weeks but still beading strong. I know it lasts months from using it on other cars when properly prep'd.
> 
> I can't fault the range in all honesty. All are solid products with some real stand out market leaders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


In fairness, I wasn't overly impressed with it, for the price. Yes, it was easy to work with, but I agree that durability is mediocre....can't knock their "marketing" though. IMO there are better products out there, for the same, if less money.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Wilkoj66 said:


> In fairness, I wasn't overly impressed with it, for the price. Yes, it was easy to work with, but I agree that durability is mediocre....can't knock their "marketing" though. IMO there are better products out there, for tge same, it less money.


I felt the same about the Nanowax, it went on fine and beaded great. But for the money it came in a plastic pot in a brown cardboard box, just didn't feel it earned the price tag.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Kenan said:


> I felt the same about the Nanowax, it went on fine and beaded great. But for the money it came in a plastic pot in a brown cardboard box, just didn't feel it earned the price tag.


There has been quite a price hike with their relaunch, too.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fair enough. Not something I agree with personally. There are waxes that are as durable or as easy to use or as hydrophobic. Can't think of many that bring all 3 of those together in one wax though which both Contact 121 & Nanocoat do imo.

I do prefer a glass pot but the plastic pots from Wowo's are good quality & less likely to break if you drop them. It's style over substance for me.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Fair enough. Not something I agree with personally. There are waxes that are as durable or as easy to use or as hydrophobic. Can't think of many that bring all 3 of those together in one wax though which both Contact 121 & Nanocoat do imo.
> 
> I do prefer a glass pot but the plastic pots from Wowo's are good quality & less likely to break if you drop them. It's style over substance for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


The substance is nothing flash, either.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wilkoj66 said:


> The substance is nothing flash, either.


What is better for the price, particularly with their protection products? They have a range, so say Crystal Sealant, Contact 121 Wax.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> What is better for the price, particularly with their protection products? They have a range, so say Crystal Sealant, Contact 121 Wax.


Wax....I got a ltre of AG UHD shampoo, pot of AG UHD wax, applicator and microfibre cloth in a zipped carry case for £36 - how does that suite you, in comparisson to £49.99 for a wax in a cardboard box?

I wouldn't buy their Crystal Sealant due to the issues already well documented with removal of the product. Added to that, they never reply to enquiries via their website or via email. I have also still waiting for replacement sprayheads for over two years.

Hope this addresses your question.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Wax....I got a ltre of AG UHD shampoo, pot of AG UHD wax, applicator and microfibre cloth in a zipped carry case for £36 - how does that suite you, in comparisson to £49.99 for a wax in a cardboard box?
> 
> I wouldn't buy their Crystal Sealant due to the issues already well documented with removal of the product. Added to that, they never reply to enquiries via their website or via email. I have also still waiting for replacement sprayheads for over two years.
> 
> Hope this addresses your question.


There isnt an issue with removing the product it just requires a slightly different technique to a regular spray sealant. At no point in using the v2 or the newer v3 version has anything gone wrong. What you do get if you persist with it and learn the product is a very long lasting multi use durable product that for the money you wont find elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> There isnt an issue with removing the product it just requires a slightly different technique to a regular spray sealant. At no point in using the v2 or the newer v3 version has anything gone wrong. What you do get if you persist with it and learn the product is a very long lasting multi use durable product that for the money you wont find elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Nobody said that anything had gone wrong. Read back and you will see I was comparing 121 wax in a cardboard box, to the AG UHD kit.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Nobody said that anything had gone wrong. Read back and you will see I was comparing 121 wax in a cardboard box, to the AG UHD kit.


Yes I can see that! You mentioned crystal sealant so I simply responded regarding that.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Yes I can see that! You mentioned crystal sealant so I simply responded regarding that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


You need to sell this stuff dude, you'd make a fortune!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Eturty said:


> You need to sell this stuff dude, you'd make a fortune!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only rate the products I've tried I'm no expert. This is one of the few I have tried that made me reduce what I had in my kit.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Yes I can see that! You mentioned crystal sealant so I simply responded regarding that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


In that case, you missed the important part.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> In that case, you missed the important part.


You nearly said something positive then.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> You nearly said something positive then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


It it is warranted, I will. Make a complaint if you think my comparisson was unjustified.


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> You nearly said something positive then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


It it is warranted, I will.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> It it is warranted, I will. Make a complaint if you think my comparisson was unjustified.




Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Received my shampoo and show stopper today, certainly smell nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Received my shampoo and show stopper today, certainly smell nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know about show stopper. Gloss in a bottle apparently.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Let us know about show stopper. Gloss in a bottle apparently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Well I'm selling the car soon so I'll use it before someone comes to view the car, if it sells then it just work right? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Well I'm selling the car soon so I'll use it before someone comes to view the car, if it sells then it just work right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with the sale! Hope you find a good replacement.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Tried Show stopper today, i swear it didn't do a dam thing, my car is coated so that may played a part but it spread horribly, streaked and didn't seem to add a dam thing to paint in terms of looks or slickness. pretty disappointing. 

I think i need to try it on a waxed car


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Tried Show stopper today, i swear it didn't do a dam thing, my car is coated so that may played a part but it spread horribly, streaked and didn't seem to add a dam thing to paint in terms of looks or slickness. pretty disappointing.
> 
> I think i need to try it on a waxed car


Considering it was out of stock for so long it's a shame it didnt do anything.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

It's not just me who is unimpressed with their producrs, I see.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Dont say that.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Considering it was out of stock for so long it's a shame it didnt do anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


That's concerning! Where the panels warm? Direct sunlight? Over application? I can't help with this one beyond the basics I'm afraid as I've not tried show stopper.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

It's probably me guys and my technique, I try not to blame products all the time but for some reason I just couldn't get it to spread, it may have been the towel I was using as it's been washed quite a few time's or maybe my coating doesn't play nicely with it. I used it late in the afternoon out of direct sunlight so not too sure what was going on. Let me know how you guys get on with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Dont say that.
> 
> View attachment 58901


Bit of a haul there.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Eturty said:


> It's probably me guys and my technique, I try not to blame products all the time but for some reason I just couldn't get it to spread, it may have been the towel I was using as it's been washed quite a few time's or maybe my coating doesn't play nicely with it. I used it late in the afternoon out of direct sunlight so not too sure what was going on. Let me know how you guys get on with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its been humid in the uk, maybe that had something to do with it. I have never used it before. Ordered some crystal sealant though, hopefully that is good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

